# FreeBSD Amazon AWS Micro Instance



## jacktrades (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm thinking as an alternative of webhosting, hiring an AWS micro instance. I want to host up to 10 small websites, with Java and PHP support. And of course e-mail, IMAP.

1.- Is FreeBSD the best OS for this case?
2.- 32 or 64 bit?
2.- Will I get an acceptable performance with micro instances?

Thanks!


----------



## vand777 (Mar 1, 2012)

It is all about personal preferences. I'd say that Linux on Micro instance would be more convenient to manage but as I'm a big fan of FreeBSD I run my websites on FreeBSD instances in Amazon EC2 (started with Micro but now moved to a Small instance).
No point to have 64bit OS when you have 640 Mb RAM only.
If your website is as popular as bbc.co.uk, then no. However, if you have a visitor every several seconds then yes.

How to set up FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE i386 server in Amazon Cloud


----------



## jacktrades (Mar 1, 2012)

vand777 said:
			
		

> It is all about personal preferences. I'd say that Linux on Micro instance would be more convenient to manage but as I'm a big fan of FreeBSD I run my websites on FreeBSD instances in Amazon EC2 (started with Micro but now moved to a Small instance).
> No point to have 64bit OS when you have 640 Mb RAM only.
> If your website is as popular as bbc.co.uk, then no. However, if you have a visitor every several seconds then yes.
> 
> How to set up FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE i386 server in Amazon Cloud



Hi,

Thanks for your answer. 

1.- Due to limited resources, as a performance which would be best? Amazon Linux or FreeBSD?
2.- Why do they offer micro instance with 64 bit then?
3.- Yes, I have a visitor every several seconds.


----------



## jacktrades (Mar 1, 2012)

vand777 said:
			
		

> It is all about personal preferences. I'd say that Linux on Micro instance would be more convenient to manage but as I'm a big fan of FreeBSD I run my websites on FreeBSD instances in Amazon EC2 (started with Micro but now moved to a Small instance).
> No point to have 64bit OS when you have 640 Mb RAM only.
> If your website is as popular as bbc.co.uk, then no. However, if you have a visitor every several seconds then yes.
> 
> How to set up FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE i386 server in Amazon Cloud



Would FreeBSD 9.0 be more appropiate?


----------



## vand777 (Mar 1, 2012)

jacktrades said:
			
		

> Would FreeBSD 9.0 be more appropiate?



FreeBSD 9.0 can run on Windows instances only. It will be more expensive for you.


----------



## vand777 (Mar 1, 2012)

jacktrades said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> ...



1. There will be no much difference in performance, imho.
2. You can install 64bit OS, no problem. However, there is usually no specific reason to have 64bit OS if your RAM is less than 2GB. I think the reason why Amazon offers 64bit on Micro instances is that the main purpose of Micro instances is to show what is possible. People can try for free or almost for free. If someone wants to try 64bit OS on Micro, then it is possible. But there will be no real benefit of using 64bit on Micro. Imho.
3. It should be fine then.


----------

